# WHAT?!?! PRESEASON?!?! THREAD!



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Bledsoe and Dragic are one mean tandem. Playing Houston (howston) tonight on NBA TV. Good stuff. Sloppy, but Plumlee and the backcourt doing their thing. Thomas looks so so


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not watching but

paulcoro 1m

This is the #Suns preseason's first look at a triple threat lineup of PGs Bledsoe, Dragic and Thomas. Out there with Markieff & Plumlee.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Phoenix Suns retweeted
Matt Petersen 3s

Okay, this Thomas-Bledsoe-Dragic thing works. #Suns on 9-0 run w/that trio on the floor at the same time. #Suns VsSpurs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

paulcoro 1m

So that lineup's kinda fun. Half ends with Bledsoe swatting Parker to lead to a Dragic buzzer-beating layin. 11-2 run w/3 PGs. PHX 60, SA 47


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

Dissonance did you watch the game? I've seen some parts of the game and I have a feeling that Spurs last night (without Duncan/Ginobili/Leonard/Splitter) just didn't play on a level of an average NBA team, but I might be mistaken. 
Sarver apologizing to the fans for not getting the game they paid to watch (and promise of presents) was OK in a way. And a bit funny. And a bit awkward. 

Len got green light to practice. Now I read that his hand wasn't even fully healed before this injury and now it seems he will come back for a preseason game. I don't like this shenanigans, I just hope we can get something resembling expected value from him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, I didn't. I don't bother with preseason.

I figured SA didn't have everyone but thought it was neat to see the 3 PGs in and doing so well.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys see the gangster move Sarver pulled last night?

SEE he can be my ninja when he wants to be.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Alex Len played 17 minutes and didn't even get a shot up? The old 0-3-0-0-1 line in 17 minutes. Yikes.


----------

